# 

## Dracon

2014          ,         4 ,             ,  .  
 ,             .     -    ,       -    ​​      ,   , -  .
  ,     ̳    .
   ,     ,      ,          , -  . 
   , ,    ,        4     ,   ,        .         , -  .   http://economics.unian.net/energetic...ntsa-goda.html

----------


## Enter

> 4

  ,

----------


## Dracon

> ,

   .          ................ 
PS: , ,      ,     ,       (  )!

----------


## Enter

> .          ................

    
    ,   ,   ,    . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GDC98BTQ6g      .  ,     4500  (, ?),  3500     " ",   "" (-). 
     ,  -,  - .     .  ,       ,        ,  . 
        , -      - -  ,    .      ,   ,               .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   ,               .

      \ ?

----------


## Dracon

> \ ?

    "" - /!            . - ...........)))))))))

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,   ,               .

       ,   ...

----------


## Dracon

> ,   ...

  ,        ,          ,     ,    ...................... 
PS: http://apostrophe.com.ua/news/busine...eleniya-a/4393
        . 
     ,         2014          ,          4 .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     *,     * ,          , -  .

  ,        570 ,        4    -    2280  .    ))))   ,  .

----------

*laithemmer*, !    ?     - 1,08    .

----------


## koxan

.         ,        (

----------


## laithemmer

**,   -    . -,    ,   ,    .      12   ,            (570 . ).    ,         .  ,   ,      .        2.5 . . 
    ,     .

----------


## Enter

> (570 . ).    ,

  ,      (         ,                 ).   ,     ,   . 
  ,          ,    .
 ,   ,  , .
          ...

----------


## andy

> \ ?

        "4500 "    ,    
    ,     (   ,  )            -  3 ,        500

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,     ,    ...

  ,    " "  , ,       " " .
  ,  , , ,      ,    .
   ,         , - ...   

> 500

  500 * 16 = 8000 !       " "     ,  ,   .
   , ,  ,     $100-150    ?     ,  ! *  ,   -         ,   ?*   

> "4500 "

   , , ,  ,         ,   ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,    " "  , ,       " " .
>   ,  , , ,      ,    .
>    ,         , - ...  
> 500 * 16 = 8000 !       " "     ,  ,   .
>    , ,  ,     $100-150    ?     ,  ! *  ,   -         ,   ?*

  
    ,              ?

----------


## 23q

,         ?    !

----------


## rasta-koy

,     ?
  ,   ?  10         ...      , ,  ?     ,  ,            . 400%  5 ,   ?   

> ,              ?

   ,           ,  .
 ?    !

----------


## andy

> ,     ?
>   ,   ?  10         ...      , ,  ?     ,  ,            . 400%  5 ,   ?  
>  ,           ,  .
>  ?    !

     : , ,   !
        ,          .         ?
    :  ,         ?    ,    ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,         ?    !

                   ,

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,         ?    ,    ?

   :    , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,  ?
 ,    ,        ,  /,    , !!!
 ,    :       ?     ,    ?

----------


## GVL224

...

----------


## andy

> :    , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,  ?
>  ,    ,        ,  /,    , !!!
>  ,    :       ?     ,    ?

  . ,  : , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,   " ?"  ---  --!          -         -     !   -        "" ( "" - "")        
,    ?    

> ...

  ...       
*** 
 ,     , ..      .    ,   -  ,     ""                  
*** 
  ...
  ,       ?    ?

----------


## Ihor

> :    , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,  ?
>  ,    ,        ,  /,    , !!!
>  ,    :       ?     ,    ?

      1000       20   ,       50 ?!    4000    80$    65e?

----------


## Enter

> ...

    !        ?!  ,    .   . 
       ,    .

----------


## andy

> !        ?!  ,    .   . 
>        ,    .

   ,    :    ,                 .  ,   
      , -

----------


## Dracon

> ..................... ,     , ..      .    ,   -  ,     ""                 ..................

  ,     ,   ""     . ,  :   ?  ,   ,     (  ,       )?   

> .......................  ..........  ,       ?    ?

  ,  , ! 
 -    !   -      ! 
     ,       ......................

----------


## 23q

> *   $3    * 
>    3,1        .  ,   ,   , 26 ,     .   ,        ,  $1,1     . 
>               385    . 
>         . 
>         ,      . 
>   ,         . 
>  " "   ,  ,   2009  ,   . 
>   ,      ,    ,  -    . 
>    -                 . 
> ...

      ,

----------


## andy

> ,     ,   ""     . ,  :   ?  ,   ,     (  ,       )?

       ,            

> ,  , ! 
>  -    !   -      ! 
>      ,       ......................

  .

----------


## Dracon

> ...........................

   .    ,  ,       (         ),  .......... 
PS:        ;    ,                    ,             . - http://podrobnosti.ua/economy/2014/10/06/996735.html 
    ,   1  2014      1,5      ,     ,   3,7 . .     ,         1,13 . . . ,    ,     694 . . . .   440 . . . ,       - 2 . .     ,      ,          .
  ,              .  ,                .          .
 ,        .    ,  ,        .        . ,             .

----------

> ...

       ,     ,    -

----------


## vladd

""?
ͳ   ,  ""  . 
   ,  " ".       "  ".

----------


## andy

> * .    ,  ,       (         ),  ..........* 
> PS:        ;    ,                    ,             . - http://podrobnosti.ua/economy/2014/10/06/996735.html 
>     ,   1  2014      1,5      ,     ,   3,7 . .     ,         1,13 . . . ,    ,     694 . . . .   440 . . . ,       - 2 . .     ,      ,          .
>   ,              .  ,                .          .
>  ,        .    ,  ,        .        . ,             .

  -,    -

----------


## Dracon

> ""?
> ͳ   ,  ""  . 
>    ,  " ".       "  ".

    .    :      -          ("") -  , ,     ! ,  ,    ..............

----------


## Dracon

,          (),          10-11   . ,        . ³    17  2014 (  - ). - http://economics.unian.ua/energetics...a-misyats.html 
" 쳺,     ,   ,         1 .   10-11 /. ,     ""   500   ", -            .   ,              .            .   "         (   ). ,     㳿,     ", -    ."

----------

.         -- ...     ,    ,     ...      (    ..
   ,        ...

----------


## Dracon

> .         -- ...     ,    ,     ...      (    ..
>    ,        ...

    !     .      ,      !  ,       ............

----------

...   

> ,

        /  "  " -  ,     "  " (   ),    .

----------


## Dracon

- http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/30853/ 
".................................................       8   ..        , ,    .      6 .   (  2013 )     ,   (12     1 .)    ."

----------


## 23q

,     ))))

----------

8   -     ? 
,   -   .
 .  1,089/,  8/, " " 20,586/ (" " 26,46 - 5,844   )
   ""  2,4   ,      ,  3   ...    2600.    60    60*8*6 + 3*20,58*12 = 3600...

----------

> 1  2015          40%     ,      .    -        .
>  1  2015        .                .  1           40%.      ,      ,   ..

       ,     ...

----------


## andy

> ,     ...

      ,     .  ,        ,

----------


## Lindorie

.   400  .  .      .
..    ,     .

----------


## V00D00People

*Lindorie*,     ,   ...
      - .

----------


## sharasha

*Lindorie*,  ,   ) !   򳺿 !  !)

----------


## Lindorie

> *Lindorie*,     .

    ,    ,      .    ,     , ?   ,    ,     ',    .       ,      ,      

> *Lindorie*,  ,   ) !   򳺿 !  !)

  ,    ,        -       ,    .

----------


## sharasha

*Lindorie*,    ,   .    ,   .    .    㳿.     "" . ,  .     .          ?!))) (-) 
!!!   ? !))     !

----------


## V00D00People

*Lindorie*,           1000     .
,  .   .      ""     ,   . 
    ,      ,     .     ""     ...

----------


## alexx76

> .   400  .  .      .
> ..    ,     .

      140  ..100 130     ..

----------

*V00D00People*,  "", -   ,   . *Lindorie*,  ,   - (  )   "   ".     "" - ..     ,    .    .     4,5     ,   " ".      ,   "  " .  ,   ,     -     .  ,     ,   .  *upd*  

> ,     .  ,        ,

   -    
      ,      ...
 --  ,  ""     ,      ,   
  -  ,    +13, "   " 
,    -   ,     -  
    ,      -     ...
    (  "  "),    ,       ,      ,     /      
     (   )  "  " ,      
         ,   // ,     
      " " 
:  .   ,    ,      ,   ... " , ,  ?"       ,    ,      ...

----------


## Lindorie

> , ,  ?

      ?   ,         ,       .  ,          . .   

> Lindorie,     ,   ...

        .    .       . .  ,   .         ,        .    .     .   

> 

      ?

----------

> ,         ,

   ,         )          
 ,   .   ,   "  "    ,      ,     -    ...

----------


## Scald

.

----------


## sharasha

**, 
-    ?
- ͳ!   !)))
ͺ, ,   -      .         .    ,  !)  ,   ,   .

----------

*Scald*, -       .    ) *sharasha*,      300/ (  )  .

----------


## 79

,   , ,     ,          ...

----------


## sharasha

**,   - !))) !  ,    ,    .       . 
 ,  ,             .     .   .

----------


## vladd

> .    ,  !)  ,   ,   .

          ,   ... 
 :
   ( "")    ( 200-250),            1- ""  * (!)*,      ,       (  30-35 ). 
              35-40  ** ,     .
  ,     (  - 2 ). 
   "  ",    "  "?

----------


## sharasha

*vladd*,   ,   ? ͺ!    .     . ,   .      .  .      ,     . 
    -.    .

----------


## vladd

,       " " .
""     -   .    .

----------

> ,   , ,     ,          ...

   ! !!     ,  ,  ...      .    -     ,       .    .
     ,    ""   - .           /.   *sharasha*,     ,    .

----------


## Scald

**,  .       .

----------


## sharasha

*Scald*,     !

----------


## Scald

-    .    -  .

----------


## 79

> ! !!     ,  ,  ...      .    -     ,       .    .
>      ,    ""   - .           /.

       -   ,    ,    .         . ,           .

----------


## sharasha

*Scald*, !     ,    )))) !)))
  ""!))) (    !      !!)

----------


## Scald

*sharasha*,       ? :)    -  ,   .

----------


## sharasha

*Scald*,   !)         !)))
,   (   "")))   !)))

----------


## sharasha

,    !))   , 300 . -  ,    . 700 -  . ֳ  "" ( ,      ))). .

----------


## Dracon

.         "    2015 ",    " " http://glavred.info/ekonomika/stalo-...az-299724.html http://economics.unian.net/energetic...togo-goda.html 
     ,      2014 .........................

----------


## mashasansa

!!!!  , ,   ((((
  .   ,    -   .  ? 
  ,   .   .
     ?

----------


## GVL224

> !!!!  , ,   ((((
>   .   ,    -   .  ? 
>   ,   .   .
>      ?

  "-   ?
-     "
:)
       ()

----------


## Karen

> ()

     ,   .      .  .

----------


## Enter

> 

   ?! 
- ,  !
- . 
? )

----------

...
: 2500 /  1.1 /.
  +    2750 .
: 7     3.6/,  200 /,    7.2/.
  : 1400*3.6 + (2500-1400)*7.2 = 12960 .
 12960/2750 = 4,71 !!!  +371% ... 
 .    60 ,   ,     (50 ).  , ..   1,5    .       ...      ""     ""  ...  ""   ""    .    , 50-70 , .      ...
  (       --)  10        ""       2500   .
  (   )      .     ,   ,     1400-1500  (       ).  ,     200 ,    3  (220-240  ).   "   ":         ().     ,     .
  ,   +  1400*3.6 +200*7.2 = 6480 .
 "" 6000 . 
  .   100 .         15  50 35 /.   ---      .   ,   7 .  " "       -    ,   .    ""     -    ...
  25 41 /,    "   50"  15  ...

----------


## AlexDS

**,  ...     .   ... ...
       (  "" 2008.)     .
     1%...  1  100          ,  , .. ?  ,       ,        " ".
   .    ,   ,        . ,    ( ),        ,    .
       .    ,     ,  ,      ( ) ,   ,     .    ?

----------


## Enter

> .    ,     ,  ,      ( ) ,   ,     .    ?

  .  .   .
   , ..     .
     (,   ,   ). 
    ,      .

----------


## Barga

""

----------

*AlexDS*,    ,   -     20 !   ,     ,      10   !      ?         ,     10.              .
  ,          ,     -             .   ,     40%     ...
   -      ,           .
       ,   ...

----------


## alexx76

.                 200            300...  .        .          700    .       ))
        125      400.  300              150-200

----------


## GVL224

> .                 200            300...  .        .          700    .       ))
>         125      400.  300              150-200

      ,      .    ,    ...              ""...
      ()            .

----------


## alexx76

> ,      .    ,    ...              ""...
>       ()            .

     ..  ..   ..   .. .             .              .

----------


## GVL224

> ..  ..   ..   .. .             .              .

      ,        ...  ...             !

----------


## alexx76

> ,        ...  ...             !

            )))                ))) .        .

----------


## GVL224

> )))                ))) .        .

       ,      ...

----------


## alexx76

> ,      ...

    ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el8XnKLj2B8

----------


## Karen

> ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el8XnKLj2B8

       ?   

> ...

      ?   

> ...

      ?

----------


## alexx76

> ? 
>     ? 
>     ?

    )))...       ..      ..

----------


## Karen

> ..

       .

----------


## Victorious

( +  ) - , .     ,  . http://www.heat-cool.com.ua/heating/...sal_kotly.html
     , , .    .

----------


## Pavvert

> !!!!  , ,   ((((
>   .   ,    -   .  ? 
>   ,   .   .
>      ?

   detected https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=...HaagyAPh5oDgDA
        .

----------

> ( +  ) - , .

          ,     .
 ,       .           60,       ( ,  ,  ).       ,       65    ,      (      ).
    "  " -       )  *alexx76*,     ""  ,     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

7

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,     ""  ,     ?

    .     .     .               ))..      

> 7

----------

> 7

   .
   (     "      ")    -.    ,   ,    ,    .    ,         , , 25 .  . , .    - "  i".  . 
,       .  - .

----------


## AlexDS

> ,       .  - .

    ,     ,         .

----------


## andy

> ,     ,         .

        ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

,         . ϳ,    .      :    ,     9  , ,   12,     19.  ?   ,     ""  19,      ,     ?    Immergas,       **  

> 60 ,   ,     (50 ).

    ,   .    300  .

----------


## 23q

?

----------

> ?

      ?

----------


## GVL224

> ?

      ,         .   

> ,         . ϳ,    .      :    ,     9  , ,   12,     19.  ?   ,     ""  19,      ,     ?    Immergas,       **
>   ,   .    300  .

    ,     "",  ...
        .

----------

> ,         .

  ,  .  

> ,     "",  ...
>         .

              ,     ?

----------


## 23q

...  . .   .    9 .

----------


## GVL224

> ,     ?

   ,    .

----------

> ...  . .   .    9 .

   , ,   . .     .    . 
    ?  ? ?

----------


## 23q

.        .       ....  ...           .      .

----------


## Karen

.  2  .    2   .     .

----------


## 23q

*Karen*,  ?

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,  ?

  .   

> , ,

  **,   ?

----------

> .     :    ,    9  , ,   12,     19.  ?  ,    ""  19,      ,    ?   Immergas

  ,    ,      (   '  )  !       -  ,    - .       /,      .
  9      12,     ...    .        -       .    ,       .

----------


## alexx76

> ,    ,      (   '  )  !       -  ,    - .       /,      .
>   9      12,     ...    .        -       .    ,       .

              .        .            .      -20    50-55   35 .   .   .

----------

*alexx76*,  ,           ,      .
  ,   ,  ,    ,   .    .     ,    ""  ...

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,  ,           ,      .
>   ,   ,  ,    ,   .    .     ,    ""  ...

                .

----------


## 23q

7

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

> **,   ?

         ,    ,     .   ,       ,    ,    .    .            ,   ,      .         (     80  ,       ).      ,    .  . 
 , Karen,     ,  -  .  ?

----------


## Karen

> ,    ,     .   ,       ,    ,    .    .            ,   ,      .         (     80  ,       ).      ,    .  . 
>  , Karen,     ,  -  .  ?

    ,   .      .  -- .   .   30   .      .  80    .         ,    .

----------

> ,    .

  ,     ,      ,                     .        ,   ,        ,     .  , ,   ,  .        ,     ,  , ,   .       .

----------


## Karen

> ,     ,      ,                     .        ,   ,        ,     .  , ,   ,  .        ,     ,  , ,   .       .

           .      .

----------


## alexx76

()..  .          .              .             .      .       3

----------


## andy

> ,     ,      ,                     .        ,   ,        ,     .  , ,   ,  .        ,     ,  , ,   .       .

  ? !?!?  ?

----------


## Ihor

10          ,         
     ,   200       4 
      :)        ,

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## alexx76

> 10          ,         
>      ,   200       4 
>       :)        ,

  ..   200  .        ..       2 )).    .

----------


## Karen

> 10          ,         
>      ,   200       4 
>       :)        ,

     .

----------


## Ihor

> .

     ,   ,           ,   ' ,   ,

----------


## tayatlas

---..... ---....  ,    ,       ?  
       ,   . 
   1)      (!!!)   ,        " "    !
   2)       -   110-130     .       :  1         ....270  ! 
        ?      ?

----------


## Ihor

> ..   200  .        ..       2 )).    .

                     ,   '

----------


## 23q

*Ihor*,     .    .

----------


## Ihor

> .

  11         ,    ,        

----------


## alexx76

> 11         ,    ,        

   ..    ?..   ?

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,     .    .

     ,     ?

----------


## 23q

. - .  .   .  - .

----------


## Ihor

> ..    ?..   ?

    Գ䳿 :)

----------


## alexx76

> ,     ?

   ..     ))..   .

----------


## Ihor

> . - .  .   .  - .

      ,    ,       ,

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## Ihor

> ?

       20     ,       
    ,   40 ,         ,

----------


## 23q

1.5  40 ?

----------


## GVL224

> 1.5  40 ?

     1  2 ...    40.

----------


## Ihor

> 1.5  40 ?

    ,  
      ,    200     ,  400  ,  40

----------


## Karen

> ..     ))..   .

   *Ihor*,  Գ.   .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Ihor*,      ?

----------


## Ihor

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Ihor*,      ?

    ,   ,  :)  ?

----------


## alexx76

> *Ihor*,  Գ.   .
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   ..  .        )

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,  :)  ?

   !         ?      ?

----------


## 23q



----------


## Ihor

> !         ?      ?

  **:     ?      ,      ,        :)     

> 

  **:     ,

----------


## Karen

> **:     ?      ,      ,        :)      **:     ,

        !
       ?

----------


## Ihor

> !
>        ?

  **:    ,    ,

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,      .   .

----------


## Karen

**:     

> .

  ,   ?

----------

> 1)      (!!!)   ,        " "    !
>    2)       -   110-130     .       :  1         ....270  !

        , ,     .

----------


## Barga

**************************************************  **** 
      ? 
    . 
          -   14  .       ,          40 ,              ,    . 
  ,       30 ,         ,      90 ,                        . 
07.03.2015
  .  ? 
 ,      ,              .   .,       ,   .                        -  .  ,       ,   ,            . 
 10         
 1-  2014          70%,    130%.          90%.  ,        .       1  2015      . 
  ,       ,      .  , ,   10 . ,   . 
 
228             .  : 
-          - ; 
-              ,          . 
       ,    .        .            ,      . 
          ,        . 
  -  
8          ,     : 
-    ; 
-     ,      ; 
-            . 
,        ,     9400 . 
       ,    :      1700-2400,      2-5 . 
,       ,      . 
       ,     :  , ,  . 
   ,        ,        ,   . 
: http://domik.ua/novosti/budut-li-otb...i-n236149.html

----------

,   : http://orikzz.blogspot.com/2014/12/blog-post.html

----------


## AlexDS

> ,   : http://orikzz.blogspot.com/2014/12/blog-post.html

  ,    :
"9.      " "   86 /2,      EnEv "
   ?  .

----------

> " "   86 /2,      EnEv "
>    ?  .

   :  

> : 
>    㳿  ,     :   (PHPP),    15  ∙ /(²  );
>     ≤ 10   ²
>      ≤ 15   /(²  )
>    (    25 C) ≤ 10%
>     (N50) ≤ 0,6  /  *   㳿     (,     ),    ≤ 120  ∙ /²  ).*

----------

*AlexDS*,  ,  62 /2 -

----------

> AlexDS,  ,  62 /2 -

  , 86 -   ,  100  (!), 62 -

----------


## Tourist

-  ???     ?      ?

----------

*Tourist*,     / ...

----------


## zmey

,    ( )    - ""   , ,  ""    -  -, , ,  , .       - .    ,  ,       ( -   ).     - , -   ,    ...
        ,  , ,            .     ,    , ,               (   )...
 ...     .
 ...

----------


## RAMM

> ,

      - ?

----------


## Dracon

*zmey*,  :          ""  *        Facebook  3900* .  *   !* http://obozrevatel.com/politics/1439...yatsenyuku.htm http://durdom.in.ua/uk/main/article/...id/25331.phtml

----------

" "    ,   "  "    .    .   - 80        " ",    /    300...
   -  () :  (23:00-07:00)   0,5  .      ,    ?
   -   .    ,      ...      .

----------


## 23q

600   ?  66  .   .

----------

.       .

----------


## Enter

> .       .

  -  "" . 0800-210-312
  ,  -     -  λ,          . , :
 :
      ;
       㳿;
         ;
        ;
     ;
       䳿;
        ;
      ; 
-  .
        : 0800-210-312 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## alexx76

> 600   ?  66  .   .

                .          .     ..   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

**

----------


## Tourist

> **

    .      ,       .    ,        .

----------


## Enter

> **

    . 
1.     ,  " "    . 
,    ,     , ..     . 
2.     ,       , ..    .   ,   ,    ,   ,      -   ..
 ,        1500 ,  3500    .          . 
3. ,  ,       ,  . ,    .       , " ", ..    .  
4. ,    ,   ,     .  ,    , ,    .

----------


## Barga

!  .     .
       . 
 ,              , 1 .           . 
 !  ! 
  , ,      ,  ,       .        ,     *.         .     ,       400   (  350   )    42  . 
,    ! 
     ,   .   ,       .     ,    .  ,   . 
   -: 
-  ,        . 
-     (),            ,  ,  ,  .
    ,          . 
     .       ?..      .          ,     .            ,      . 
         ,        .    .      ,          .       ,      . ,  50-100   ,     ,          . 
,    ,          .              .  ,  ,   . 
         ,       .        . 
  ,   ,      ,     -,   ,    ,       .      . 
         ! 
* ,        .           . ..   ,    20 ,      2000 .  ,      ,      .

----------


## Enter

> 

  Barga  .   )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ...

----------


## Pavvert

> , " ", ..    .

     -  ?
   -    .
  -     ,     (39-42 )?
            50  ( 2    ): http://zakon4.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/151-2010- (  ,  http://bit.ly/1HfETO8) 
   .
-    ?

----------


## Barga

> -    ?

   .  

> ,   .

----------


## Sky

> -    ?

     .     , ,    ,  ,      (  ),    .

----------


## 23q

?       ...

----------


## Pavvert

> ...    .

    ,  " ".

----------


## Enter

> -  ?
>    -    .
>   -     ,     (39-42 )?
> -    ?

          ,       . 
             . 
  +37.     .       + 50.  
* * * 
        151  17  2010 ,   ,      50 . 
      45  49       90%  , 
  ,     40  44 ,    70%     .
   ,       40 ,  ,  .  
* * * 
 .    . , "".    
        ,  ,   .
1.      . ,   .
2.      .      (     ).

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## Enter

> ?

----------


## Sky

*23q*,

----------


## Enter

> *23q*,       http://gyazo.com/e306b548e263b4a2d7622a8f2b6b68fd

  
35 .  http://uaclimate.com/files/climate/s...d-passport.pdf 
"  -      *1/2    3,6    1,2* ,     6 "

----------


## Pavvert

> "  -      1/2    3,6    1,2 ,     6 "

   .       ?
  ali  -   US $2.76

----------


## Sky

*Pavvert*,   5-6      ****,     -  .

----------


## Enter

> .       ?
>   ali -   US $2.76

  , ,      ,    .

----------


## Tourist

.  - ,  - .

----------


## Enter

> .  - ,  - .

        .

----------


## Pavvert

> .  - ,  - .

   , , ,   ?

----------


## Enter

> , , ,   ?

  / - .
    ,               (  20 ). 
  ,    , , ,    ,   .

----------


## Pavvert

> / - .
>     ,               (  20 ). 
>   ,   , , ,    ,   .

      -    ,     (   ),  ,       .

----------


## Enter

> -    ,     (   ),  ,       .

  ,    ,   ,   ,    . 
      .   .           .         (      ,          ). 
   ,         )
    ...

----------


## Pavvert

*Enter*, !  !
..  ,  ,        +300 .
    - . 
   ,  ,     ?

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*, !  !

   )   

> ..  ,  ,        +300 .

  ,   ,     .      ,  ,      )
   ,     ,   ,   ....   

> - .
>    ,  ,     ?

  .          . ,    .  ,    ,     .  
 ,         ,    "".

----------


## Pavvert

> .

       ,      -   . http://www.vodokanal.poltava.ua/remo...a-lichilnikiv/ **:        ()
(  ,       ) 
 1.       (). 
 !      .   .
 ()      . 
       :
-         .  , 9, . ,
-    61-28-21 .  
2.   (). 
          ,    . 
 3.       (),         . .  , 9, . ,   . 61-28-21.  
4.     (),        .  , 9, . . 
  5.           (). 
       ()     61-28-21          .  , 9, . .

----------

*Pavvert*,   ...   , -   ,  ,   ... **
  .        -.

----------


## Tourist

,   .     ,   .    .

----------


## Enter

> ,   .     ,   .    .

  ,   ,   .      , "" )

----------


## Tourist

.

----------


## Pavvert

> ,   ,   .     , "" )

   -     .   , , , .
,     -   . ..          ,         . 
 ,       - .
      -  ,   .
         ,    ,      -  ,    .

----------


## tayatlas

!        ? , ,     .....  
        -       _ 
 
 28.     
3.    ,    '
 , -   
 (    

  ,   )     
   , '  , 
 ̳ .  ,  
 (   ,   )

  ,     -, -,
-  . _  _ 
 ̲Ͳв   

                     21  2005 . N 630 
          ()     

, 
32.  (..  ) ': 
4)    ,  
    ,    
,    ,   ;_

----------


## Enter

> -  ,   .
>          ,    ,      -  ,    .

       ,       ?)

----------


## Pavvert

> ,       ?)

     ,  :
   - -     .
      -    .
    - .  - ,    .
        ,    -    ,   ?

----------


## Enter

> ,  :
>    - -     .
>       -    .
>     - .  - ,    .
>         ,    -    ,   ?

      ,  ,     .  ,    ,      ,      ..
 , .        .

----------

> 30%       40%    .      --,   ,   -   .
> "   ,        20%    ,     30%  ,     40%    ", -  .
> - ,       500  .
>         10 . .
>   ,       6-12 .      500  ,     3 .              ,     .

  
 ?    ,      ..         -       ,   .
     ""  .     ( ),        --   ...    ,     ,     .  ,      ,    - ..    ,    .     ,      .

----------


## 23q

> **  6-12

   

> 

   

> **

  .  2020 .  2030  .

----------


## rasta-koy

> .  2020 .  2030  .

   2020

----------

> ( ),        --   ...

         .  ,   . 
           ,     (       )

----------

,    ,    ""  ...  

> ,     (       )

   ?

----------


## rasta-koy

,    ?

----------


## 23q

*rasta-koy*,    !

----------


## Tourist

+1,  ,      ,       .

----------


## Enter

> +1,  ,      ,       .

            .

----------


## 23q

> +1,  ,      ,       .

    ,  9           2 .   

> .

----------


## Karen

*23q*,   .

----------


## 23q

))

----------


## alexx76

..      __

----------


## Enter

> 

  ³                      ,       ,    ̳   21  2005 .  630. 
,             . 
          . 
³                                    , , , ,  ;      ,  ,       ,           . 
³            ,         - . 
                      ̳    -   22  2005 .  4,   ̳  9  2005 .  1478. 
             ( -   )   (, 䒿)            .   http://www.minjust.gov.ua/7289  
   -      6.11.2007 .  169                      (   ,   -    22.11.2005 .  4),                 .  vo.od.ua 
                         27.10.2009 .,    ̳   -    06.11.2007 .,  169  ,             . jkg-portal.com.ua

----------


## 23q

> ( -   )   (, 䒿)            .

      ,      .

----------


## Enter

> ,      .

     . 
      . , ,      ,       : "      , ,     (  ,  ). 
    ,     ,   ,   .   

> ,      .

  23q (mikrotik),     ?     ?

----------


## 23q

> ,

   ,     , -    .   ,         .

----------


## Enter

> ,     , -    .   ,         .

     
2.1             ()              ()  ()                 .
               ()    .
                                                           .   *г                              (   )    .* 
2.2.3        ,  ()  ,                                 .

----------

> ,    ,    ""  ...

          ( )   

> ?

  
 .

----------

.    "" -    ()     )
 -   .      (  ,    ),    (    -  ,     2  ,   1 - ""           ).

----------


## alexx76

> .    "" -    ()     )
>  -   .      (  ,    ),    (    -  ,     2  ,   1 - ""           ).

    .          .   .

----------

> .    "" -    ()     )
>  -   .      (  ,    ),    (    -  ,     2  ,   1 - ""           ).

    ,     ,          ( ). 
               .

----------


## andy

> ,     ,          ( ). 
>                .

    ?

----------


## Dracon

1  - http://poltava.to/news/33061/#comments 
       )))))))))))))) 
PS:  :  1  2015        - http://poltava.to/news/32824/

----------

> ))))))))))))))

     " "    ?)

----------


## Enter

> " "    ?)

   
"          "

----------


## sasha_kor

> "          "

             -

----------


## Enter

> -

       , -    . 
  ,   ,    .

----------


## sasha_kor

> , -    . 
>   ,   ,    .

       .         , , , -  . ,  ,       ,   2-  , , ,    .  ,  ,       .     -  1   31 .   12-    ,      1   15  (3,5 )    7  ( 1   31 ),     15   31  (2,5 )      1   31  ( 5 ).          ,  ,       .  1 ,  ,      .          ,     .         ,           .       . ,    ,

----------


## Victorious

,         ,    :  

> ̳      ** ,                2014    2015   9  . 
>          . 
> "  *  2014   2015      1,5  .  .    6000 /. . ,     9   ,   * ", -  .

    -     ,       . 
,        . ,      .   ...   . 
          ,       .         "".

----------


## Enter

,    ,          (   ),

----------


## Pavvert

.       .

----------


## Enter

> .       .

   ?
, - -        ,      ?
  " "?

----------


## Pavvert

> " "?

           .
      .

----------

,  ,    ,           .           .         ,    ?       ,        __  ,             .  -  Immergas.

----------


## GVL224

.
   ,  .

----------

